# Panibago



## rockjon

I know in general panibago which seems related to bago means something like new, fresh, brand new, anew, or renewed.  However, I haven't figure out an exact translation for it in English.  

Ex:
Gagawa ba ng panibagong imbestigasyon ayon sa gusto nila? Will they do a brand new investigation according to what they like?


----------



## niernier

Your translation is correct. Panibago can also be translated to anew or afresh. Bago is just the same with panibago but there are instances where panibago is more appropriate to use, like in the example you have given.


----------



## DotterKat

You can also use the prefix _*re*_-.

Will they *reopen* the investigation?
Will they *redo* the investigation?


----------

